# Where to buy HO code 100 flextrack online?



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning Everyone-

So the area I have moved to in NH has a hobby store that does not carry many train products so I have to order most things online.

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good site to buy code 100 flextrack, I need a place with trusted shipping so the track doesnt get all messed up before it arrives.

Thanks


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I was thinking http://www.tonystrains.com/ I have seen a few good reviews and they have pretty good prices.


----------



## seabee4life (Jun 7, 2010)

i bought 16 flex 100 track from this site the did good and the price was 3.22 a stick great price compared to ebay or any other and at my hobby store there 4.95 a piece 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200806687


----------

